# Some opinions on Comic-making



## Jw (Jul 4, 2010)

First of all, this is a disclaimer: I'm not going to make a "superhero" or "soap opera" series. 

Alright people, I'm moving on to a new endeavor: I plan on drawing some comedy-based comics. I'm pretty new to the whole idea of comic making because...

A: I've never read a Marvel/DC/ generic Comic book in my entire life. Seriously. I've seen some of the movies-- that's about it. 
B: Anime is lost on me. The last anime show I got into watching was Dragonball Z when I was 10. And it killed the whole genre for me. I never seen a book, and I hate having to Google so many words people toss around. I don't hate Japanese culture, it's just not something I keep up with that much. 

I know people like both kinds, but I don't understand the fascination with them. So, it's not for me. You'll not likely catch me making a superhero thing. You'll never find me drawing Anime style. Period.  

What I have read, and what I intend to make the comics like, is actual comedy-centered comics. Think _The Far Side_ by Gary Larson or something similar. I love how you can convey so many feelings and so much humor that's even lost in normal conversation or story telling. They're fairly non-sequential, to the point (read: short), and funny in a simple, addictive way.

My comic will be starring characters in college and some of the stuff you have to deal with there, along with some everyday life bits. It'll be down to earth, nothing holds bar-- just like a real conversation between friends.  Cause that's what it will be. Think _Seinfeld _ for a newer generation. With fuzzy ears and tails. Anything's up for grabs as the topic, so you'll see some of the crazy, real-life conversations I've had or crazy crap that pops into my head.

It'll be centered around Rip, my character, who (like me) is a guy in the nursing program and some other friends that will appear depending on the situation. So, it's like a snapshot of my real life at a private school. Eventually, I'll have some casting calls to get people who would like their characters/ fursonas appear in the comics as classmates, people in hospital, random people milling around the campus, shoppers in the mall or even as major characters, depending on how useful their personalities will be.

So, my question is this: does anyone have any issues they've dealt with frequently while making a comic series? Are they any points of advice you could offer a beginning comic writer/drawer? Do you think this is a good idea? Is this idea played out already?

Also, I'll need a name for the series, the school, the hospital, and some other stuff. It's a private school (like I said), so you can even give some boring last names (or your own) to name stuff like the science building or the auditorium. I just need help in that neighborhood.

If you got issues/stories/situations or conversations you want me to tackle, I'll be glad to hear them, too.

Of course, feel free to add anything, I'll be happy to hear any and all suggestions. (except for me to stfu and gtfo the internet. That would make me cry.)

EXAMPLES
Here's an example of my character-- done in my own style that will be constantly improved and used for the comics.
Rip in Scrubs
A completed, old comic
"Do I know you?" Comic
And an incomplete and recent comic
"Messy Room" Comic

That will give you a taste for what kind of stuff I'll include.

Thanks all, wish me luck.


----------



## Zydala (Jul 5, 2010)

If you want some GREAT reads on the art of comics and what makes a comic a "comic", check out Will Eisner and Scott McCloud. The former is known as the "Father of the Graphic Novel" and has made some excellent pieces (_Contract With God_ trilogy), and the latter is well-known for his commentary and theories on the graphic novel art. The two books I'd recommend from them to read are "Graphic Storytelling and Visual Narration" by Eisner and "Making Comics" by McCloud. If you have any time left over to read about it then by all means read "Understanding Comics" by McCloud as well. I think "Making Comics" is a better match for you and what you're looking for in questions about the art of comics, which is why I think you should read it first, but it's based heavily off of his previous work.

The reason I recommend them is that they're all-encompassing when it comes to genre and really tackle the heart of what it means to make a good visual presentation, and doesn't just focus on "superhero" or "manga" styles or what have you.

If you're interested in some good titles that fit the genre you're talking about making, I'd recommend a lot of 'indie' titles and names - "Box Office Poison" by Alex Robinson, "Scott Pilgrim" by Bryan Lee O'Malley (look past the crazy storyline and at character interaction), and a HUGE ton of webcomics - Octopus Pie, Girls With Slingshots, and DAR!. The reason I recommend these all is because they're WONDERFUL examples of slice-of-life elements (DAR is even semi-autobiographical). Even if you've read these before, here's a reminder of the sort of things you need to execute.

I could write you PAGES of what I think you could use, should do, etc. As a beginner-comicker myself I'm going the same route. But the most IMPORTANT thing to making a good comic is to be invested in your idea. Take a notebook with you everywhere and if you have a great moment for a comic, then write it down. Sketch them out in little bubble panels if you have time. Comics - correction: GOOD comics - take a lot more effort than a lot of people seem to think. Not just art, but writing and paneling and timing and characters.

Okay I'll stop before I get out of hand lol


----------



## Jw (Jul 5, 2010)

Don't worry, all that info is really good. I've not heard of those Indie artists before, so that will be something I can look into. Makes sense anyway-- I'll technically be an indie artist, too. 

And I already do jot down the ideas I get for comics in whatever I have close at hand. I've gotten some on pamphlets, others in text books, others in notebooks, and--if I'm lucky-- in my actual sketchbook for them. I end up destroying a lot of papers around me, but I guess that's the price of having a vivid imagination. I might actually get a pocket tablet just to keep with me expressly for that, which seems like a good idea now that I think of it.

The one thing that really scares me the most is the coloring part of the comic. I really think it needs it, so I'll constantly be changing my coloring style until something works. I hope I can find where that is. I appreciate the book suggestions, but I'm a bit leery of things that show "how to" comic, but I'll end up checking Eisner's book at least. I don't mind theory, but I hate force-fed "this is how you must do it" things in any work of art (after getting into a serious artistic funk over a book I learned anatomy from earlier). Still, what I saw on McCloud's webpage looked enticing, so I'll even consider it too.

This comic is a way for be to break out of that style, an excuse to make myself practice drawing more, and hopefully to get my own style down-pat so I KNOW WHAT IT IS. I want it to be my pet, and I plan to invest some quality work in it eventually. 

EDIT: colored version
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4112143

I am really dissatisfied with how this came out. I'll likely scrap the project for now until I can get some control over any digital art and other issues I apparently have with drawing and shading.


----------



## Zydala (Jul 5, 2010)

jwmcd2 said:


> I appreciate the book suggestions, but I'm a bit leery of things that show "how to" comic, but I'll end up checking Eisner's book at least. I don't mind theory, but I hate force-fed "this is how you must do it" things in any work of art (after getting into a serious artistic funk over a book I learned anatomy from earlier). Still, what I saw on McCloud's webpage looked enticing, so I'll even consider it too.



McCloud's book aren't in any way shape or form a 'how-to'. They address the aspects of what unites comics and makes them a visual form of communication, and gives examples from tons of comics - from manga to dc to newspaper comics to webcomic artists. This isn't a "step one step two" book. This is a "here's what word balloons are and how they've worked in tons of ways and some tips to the style that YOU want" kind of book.


----------



## Jw (Jul 5, 2010)

Zydala said:


> McCloud's book aren't in any way shape or form a 'how-to'. They address the aspects of what unites comics and makes them a visual form of communication, and gives examples from tons of comics - from manga to dc to newspaper comics to webcomic artists. This isn't a "step one step two" book. This is a "here's what word balloons are and how they've worked in tons of ways and some tips to the style that YOU want" kind of book.


 
Yeah, I realized that after getting a chance to look through something similar. That's caused me to put my comic project on hold for now. I don't have enough practical knowledge in this right now, so I'm going to forget and work on more pressing  issues I have. I get these big plans towered up without a foundation, and that's why they always seem to fall apart on me. So, I'm building a foundation. That's it for now.


----------



## Jw (Jul 5, 2010)

My apologies for locking the thread earlier. I needed a little time to think this over, and I'm not ready to give up on the idea just yet. I won't me pumping out comics left and right at first, but I'll be gathering information. That's what I meant earlier about building a foundation-- something that will eventually help me a lot. 

In other words, if you got stuff you want to toss into the foundation yourself, I'm open to hear it. For now, I'll be working on shading, color techniques, backgrounds and figure drawings until I'm completely ready this time. I think I had my wagon in front of my horse earlier.


----------



## sunandshadow (Jul 6, 2010)

Personally I think the only real way to learn how to make a good comic is to not be afraid to make crappy comics while you are learning.  And that applies to any kind of complicated project, like a novel, or an animation, or whatever.  There's no reason you can't practice shading, color, background, and figure drawings in the context of making comics.

On a different note, I'd like to recommend Dave McKean's Cages if you are looking for examples of graphic novels that aren't manga or superheroes.  It's not comedy, it's philosophical and slightly surreal.  But it does have funny moments, and it's got a pretty unique art style and approach to storytelling.


----------



## Zydala (Jul 6, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> Personally I think the only real way to learn how to make a good comic is to not be afraid to make crappy comics while you are learning.  And that applies to any kind of complicated project, like a novel, or an animation, or whatever.  There's no reason you can't practice shading, color, background, and figure drawings in the context of making comics.


 
I agree. I helped make a comic for a little more than a year back in high school and we learned a lot from it! My artist said that making comics is like taking steroids when it comes to improving your art.

That being said, GOOD comics understand the theories of story presentation, expression, dialogue, use of panels and use of timing and can hone them to their will. It's not just the art, it's equally everything underneath ;D Which is why I suggested the books I did. I'm working as the "writer" of a new comic that has been in the making for years now, and all the information I've gotten beyond just the art part has been imperative in building up a presentable project :>


----------



## Jw (Jul 6, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> Personally I think the only real way to learn how to make a good comic is to not be afraid to make crappy comics while you are learning.  And that applies to any kind of complicated project, like a novel, or an animation, or whatever.  There's no reason you can't practice shading, color, background, and figure drawings in the context of making comics.
> 
> On a different note, I'd like to recommend Dave McKean's Cages if you are looking for examples of graphic novels that aren't manga or superheroes.  It's not comedy, it's philosophical and slightly surreal.  But it does have funny moments, and it's got a pretty unique art style and approach to storytelling.


 
Point well taken. I AM gonna take just a little bit of time before the next one and try out some different stuff I've been meaning to get out of the way, then I'll get back to working on it. Consider it practice for the next (hopefully better) one.


----------

